# red lake crappies



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

i've heard the bite was non-existant up there. has it started yet? but readin the post below was changin my mind. i got a buddy up there now and he will give me a report but i don't know when he will be back. got any new reports?

thanks


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

rogerscg dot net you can get some reports there. And yes the crappies are biting up there, I have seen them on my aqua vu and they come up to the bait and not take it?? I guess they are coming around. More reports are being reported, some limits coming off the lake.


----------

